# Scrambling patterns



## CharlieCooper (Aug 2, 2009)

When I scramble a 3x3, or any other cube for that matter, I tend to follow a similar pattern. For some reason it is always R U R' U' R' F r (horizontal middle slice, not sure of the notation) R2. I usually do this and then realise i'm not scrambling well and have to mentally generate a scramble eg. F B2 L R' etc etc to prevent myself from repeating it, but then a slight lapse of concentration and bang i'm doing it again. Also, that scramble pattern looks suspiciously like a T-perm, but I actually scrambled this pattern before I even knew PLL.

So anyway, do you have a scrambling pattern and if so, what's your "signature scramble"?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> When I scramble a 3x3, or any other cube for that matter, I tend to follow a similar pattern. For some reason it is always R U R' U' R' F r (horizontal middle slice, not sure of the notation) R2. I usually do this and then realise i'm not scrambling well and have to mentally generate a scramble eg. F B2 L R' etc etc to prevent myself from repeating it, but then a slight lapse of concentration and bang i'm doing it again. Also, that scramble pattern looks suspiciously like a T-perm, but I actually scrambled this pattern before I even knew PLL.
> 
> So anyway, do you have a scrambling pattern and if so, what's your "signature scramble"?



I know exactly what you mean, let me find out what mine is...

EDIT: Mine is (R U R' F R' x' D R U') after that I look at the cube and just go crazy for a few turns.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

*random moves* E2 M' *random moves*

oh and not very much rotations.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> *random moves* E2 M' *random moves*
> 
> oh and not very much rotations.



I do about 10 rotations on any given scramble.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 2, 2009)

When I hand scramble i do a lot of R and U moves with some l' moves mixed in. Then do some random moves. But usually I just do a scramble that Cubemania gives me.


----------



## cubeman34 (Aug 2, 2009)

I use some M moves and basically the same as you do Charlie.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

I also do (R U R B R' U R' F) and repeat, extremely fast.

EDIT: It makes more sense to do (l' U l U l U l' U).


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 2, 2009)

Repeated Lw and U turns, in any direction, and occasionally throwing the cube into the air then catching it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Repeated Lw and U turns, in any direction, and occasionally throwing the cube into the air then catching it.



Haha, kind of like me, it has some nice finger tricks though.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 2, 2009)

U R' L X U R' U' R or a slight variation

B2 D2 repeated using only my right ring finger

And I seem to do the same scramble sometimes. I remember the cross is solved with: R U R' U' Y' F' U' R U


----------



## blade740 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do that on 3x3, but I REALLY notice it on square-1. When I handscramble, I have about 10 different positions that I end up at if I'm not paying attention and forcing myself to do random moves.


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2009)

R' F R D' U' R U/U'/U2 R' U R' F - I just mix up the U/U'/U2, then rotate sometimes.

lol


----------



## Microminx (Aug 2, 2009)

mine is r' U' r U R2 U'

i always get so frustrated when i realize that i'm doing that


----------



## Shmekekey (Aug 2, 2009)

i used to have one, but i forgot it.

i even memorized the solve and made it look like i knew how to BLD solve


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 2, 2009)

I use a lot of U2 moves

what can I say once I learned the double flick it was addicting!


----------



## eamsch (Aug 2, 2009)

R' U R' F thats mine


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've always wanted to know what I did but I never really took the time to figure it out.

R U R' U' R D' R D R' u R' U2 then I do some random moves and I'll most likely repeat 2-4 times.


----------



## kjcellist (Aug 2, 2009)

I always do D R U R' F and then I just do some random moves. At least I think they are random.


----------



## Carson (Aug 2, 2009)

I also have a problem with this... To fix it, I have started doing a lot of "half" pll's during the scrambling. I do like the first 5 or 6 moves of a pll and then do the first 5 or 6 of another one, then some random stuff.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 2, 2009)

For 3x3x3 or less I just do random moves. For 4x4x4 or larger, I mangle the slices moving one 90 degrees forward from the other one on both the vertical and horitzontal directions and in between those operations I would do lots of three, two or even four slice operations in random directions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2009)

R2 U' R2' F R with some random moves in between. But sometimes they're not so random - I know there was a time when I gave myself the same scramble twice in a row.

It's interesting - I knew I was doing it, but I never wrote it down before. I didn't realize that third move was an R2'; I always thought it was an R'. But I'm really doing more like a (R' l'), which is why I never noticed it was an R2'.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 4, 2009)

I do this weird L' M thing a lot of the time, it used to be part of like a 10-move sequence I would do but that's kinda vanished.

I have a friend who does E6 or E5 a lot...I've commented on it a few times and he was completely unaware that he was doing it.


----------



## Nickmaovich (May 31, 2011)

R2' F R2 U' trigger is very fast, so my scrambling is like
([rnd move]+ [trigger]{2,5} [rnd move]+)+

Sort of regular expression :-D


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 31, 2011)

Mine is like R U R' F2 R U' R B2 R' U' R D' R' F' R2 B' R' U' R (realises im doing the standard scramble) y x E M2 D2 R2 x S z y2 U2 (lol) then back to F2 R U' R (realises again ==) x R y U z' U2, lol

Cheers, tjen.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 31, 2011)

I scramble similar to a square-1...Rw and Rw2 turns with Us and D's thrown in, more Rw turns, then a random S here and there...


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (May 31, 2011)

sexy move + random + sexy move + random + sexy move +......
and so on.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 3, 2011)

L' U' L U L F2 L2 D2 R' F R D2 L' U' L U L' U L2

What I find funny is that all the moves done left handed are relatively finger tricky and flow well, and all the moves done right handed are very wristy. I guess that's a bad habit that's engrained into my psyche when I do right handed moves. I'll have to try to train myself to become left hand dominant if I want to break sub-14 more consistently


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 3, 2011)

I tend to always begin my scrambles with an l U2 or l' U2, I like scrambling with various algorithms from several algorithms.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 3, 2011)

L' U' L F' U2 using left index finger mostly for the U' L F' part and then the right index fast twice on the U2 (no fingertrick flick, I guess that's how I [T]roll).


----------



## squilliams (Jun 3, 2011)

R' F R U D' or R'F R U2 D' or R' F R U' D2 and then some rotations some M turns between them


----------



## Magix (Jun 3, 2011)

I do a lot of sexy moves and then I believe E moves inbetween.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

sexy moves -> D, B, F -> sexy moves -> random slices


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mine is R2 F R U M2 U [M' (or M2) U M' (or M2) U D']*as long as it takes me to realize that I'm not scrambling well, and which point it just turns into random moves.

EDIT: I just realized that I have a starting sequence for the random moves mentioned above also. It goes like this: R2 U R' Uw' R Uw' R Uw' R2 F R U M2

I'm starting to wonder if all of my hand scrambles are the same...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2011)

It changes for me every ~6 months. Currently, it is R U' R b R2 f R U' R U'.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 3, 2011)

Mines like R U l U D' L2 U L' u2 R U x z (moo spamming with some cube rotations and Es) D2 R2 U' L' U l


----------



## JyH (Jun 3, 2011)

*L2 U2 L2 F' B* L2 U2 R2 U2 R' U D' R' F B'
Beginning doesn't always happen, but it usually does.

When I realize I keep doing this, I usually just start doing M moves and fat turns.


----------



## nccube (Jun 3, 2011)

r U' r2' f2 r U' r b2 r' U' L'


----------



## Rook (Jun 4, 2011)

R' U2 l' U2 l2 U2 R', or something similar. I use right handed-eido U2 a lot when scrambling by hand...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 4, 2011)

Something like this:

l' u l U' D' b' D //Start
l' (L') u l U' D' b' D //Variation 1
l' L' u l (R U' R2' f R) U' D' b' D //Variation 2
l' L' u //Finish

Start, followed by variations 1 and 2 and some random turns, then the finish. It always amuses be that I use b'.


----------



## professoralpha7 (Jun 4, 2011)

I tend to hold the front and back left edges with my thumb and middle finger of my left hand then I do r turns while scrambling U and D with index and ring with right hand then regrip during scramble so i don't keep that block under my left hand


----------

